# First 25 straight!!!



## byrock (Sep 2, 2012)

Just wanted to share my first big accomplishment in trap shooting I just started a couple months ago and finally ran my first 25 straight.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats ! That's quite an accomplishment. What gun are you shooting ? Pics?


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Practice makes perfect.lol. Good to hear your bust'in em.

awprint:


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

nice job :thumbsup: ....agree with yd....pics. hoto:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

great shootin.........I haven't shot any trap or skeet for over 30 years, used to shot twice a week at the local sportsman's club back in Iowa, those were some fun evenings. Congrats on your first 25 straight!


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Good deal!!! Your handicap just went down--LOL (I used to shoot in a local league many moons ago.. If u shot crappy on the 1st shoot of the season, u got a handicap..) :smile:


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Good job.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Congrats on your first 25----50 patch is next--than on to 100-------Never got my 100-shot 99 once, I choked on the last Bird--cryed for a week---------Trap shoot'en is a great Game Again Congrats--be waiting to see your 50 post-----------------sb


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Congrats... I thought you we going to say coyotes.


----------



## byrock (Sep 2, 2012)

Thank you guys here is the pic it's a browning xt trap gun 32'' barrel


----------



## byrock (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the shoot.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## byrock (Sep 2, 2012)

Just shot my first 50 in my first registered ata shoot and won my class high over all not bad for my first year!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats! That's real good for your first year.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thats great ! Now your going for the big one ! Congrats


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

*Well done, sir. *

Love the Browning, too. Shot one myself today till my shoulder was sore. And, it's one type of shooting expense that hasn't gone through the roof and is still readily available.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Congrats on hitting then 50 mark. A great accomplishment!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Congrats but be careful..... They are gonna move ya up now lol.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Great shooting. Now for the 100 mark.


----------



## stevec (Jul 9, 2013)

Congrats! I remember my first 25 straight like it was a dream....Oh wait it was a dream. Never made it past 21. My son, who was 16 at the time shot 24 his first time out! I still catch crap to this day.

Steve


----------

